# С какого возраста можно начинать заниматься на баяне(аккордеоне)?



## Alexei (18 Окт 2011)

Просматривая тему о поиске  баяна для ребенка возраста 5 лет возникает естественный вопрос -- а зачем так рано?

В этом возрасте фортепиано, как мне кажется лучше подходит.
Не говоря уже о том что фортепиано просто необходимо для музыкального образования. Для примера Г. Нейгауз даже считал что было бы полезно изучать фортепиано как предмет в общеобразовательной школе.

Сам начал с инструмента на 80-басов. В то время вроде и не брали на баян/аккордеон раньше 8-9 лет -- физически тяжело справляться с инструментом.


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Окт 2011)

*Alexei*,
Для 5 летних есть эстетическое отделение. Хоровое ак. Фольклорное. Хореографическое (Для развития ритмики) Думаю, что сажать ребёнка за тяжёлый инструмент не стоит. Будет общее развитие, он и с 7 го возраста добьётся всего.


----------



## pols-petr (18 Окт 2011)

Да, может это и правильно, но в 91 году на конкурсе слушал девочку 7 лет...на детском акко...она играла по принципу неваляшки т е разжим за счет тяжести левой кл сжим она наклонялась на наоборот...судя по программе которую она исполняла довольно технически это был 3-4кл...у нас тогда много было споров, что станет с ней когда она вырастет...(здесь и спина и т д) учить детей можно - только нужно подобрать инструмент может это будет и маленькая (игрушечная) гармошка или баянчик...главная заповедь педагога - не навреди...хотелось бы услышать преподавателей которые занимаются с маленькими детьми 5-6 лет


----------



## SashHen (19 Окт 2011)

Играю с пяти лет, начинал на "половинке", ничего плохого в этом не вижу. Роль фортепиано по сравнению с другими иструментами очень переоценена, наоборот, маленькому ребенку сложнее будет колотить по фортепианной жесткой клавиатуре, ИМХО.


----------



## bayanistka (19 Окт 2011)

Играю с шести летнего возраста, несмотря что довольно сильно отставал в развитии от своих сверстников. Первым инструментом был выборный мини-баян "Малыш", хотя и тогда казался очень громоздким. Так прошли первых 3 года обучения на " Малыше", И нисколько не жалею, т.к. овладел выборкой капитально, что и отразилось в все последующие годы: всегда предпочитаю выбор, вместо готового баса. Считаю, что если ребёнку 5-6 лет,- это самый раз осваивать баян...


----------



## Matvei13 (19 Окт 2011)

Начал заниматься с семи лет.Первый баян - Руслан.Видел, приходят детки и 4-хлетнего возраста - в осн. и грают на детских или игр. инстр. фабрики Кременная.

То-есть они, скорее, поют под аккомпанимент.


----------



## dellwig (13 Ноя 2011)

Дочь играет на аккордеоне с 5 лет (Weltmeister Perle) (правда, год до этого занимались на фортепиано, поэтому начального этапа не было, сразу начали с интересного В музшколе сомневались брать или нет - маленькая очень, но взяли. Первое время болели руки, но ребенку так нравилось, что занималась даже больше, чем на фортепиано. Сейчас нам 7, пошла в первый класс, с удовольствием "подрабатывает"концертмейстером на школьных концертах, играет и сольно и в ансамбле - никто таких подвигов, честно говоря, не ожидал... Мне кажется, если ребенку нравится - все равно сколько лет. Аккордеоны стали легкими, красивыми. Иногда пользуемся дополнительными ремнями, если долго играет. Еще тяжело доставать интересные ноты адаптированные для детей. Сейчас кажется, что восемь лет уже как-то поздно... Хотя, может, старшие дети быстрее схватывают. Повторюсь - лишь бы нравилось! )

SashHen
Роль фортепиано по сравнению с другими иструментами очень переоценена, наоборот, маленькому ребенку сложнее будет колотить по фортепианной жесткой клавиатуре, ИМХО.

"Колотят" так, что клавиши разлетаются)
Мне кажется, если есть возможность - стоит осваивать оба инструмента одновременно. У аккордеона есть одна опасность - отсутствие силы нажима. Я заметила, что те кто начинал заниматься на фано - легче остальных осваивают аккордеон. И наоборот - играющий на аккордеоне тяжелее осваивают фортепиано. Думаю, именно из-за "легкой" клавиатуры язычковых. Может, это, конечно, предвзятое мнение, но мне почему-то кажется, что любой музыкант должен уметь играть на рояле...


----------



## SashHen (13 Ноя 2011)

dellwig писал:


> У аккордеона есть одна опасность - отсутствие силы нажима.



А у фоно отсутствует возможность филировать звук и брать ноту произвольной длины. И играющие на фоно очень плохо осваивают меховедение. Мех должен дышать, а они колотят по клавишам, а ручонка-то левая хилая...

dellwig писал:


> Может, это, конечно, предвзятое мнение, но мне почему-то кажется, что любой музыкант должен уметь играть на рояле...



Просто так повелось, это, как с английским языком - ничего гениального, просто исторически сложилось...

dellwig писал:


> "Колотят" так, что клавиши разлетаются)



Мне кажется, это не есть хорошо.


----------



## dellwig (15 Ноя 2011)

SashHen писал:


> А у фоно отсутствует возможность филировать звук и брать ноту произвольной длины. И играющие на фоно очень плохо осваивают меховедение. Мех должен дышать, а они колотят по клавишам, а ручонка-то левая хилая...



Потому-то и хорошо одновременно их осваивать Хотя, конечно, тяжело бывает... Особенно, если концерты или экзамены одновременно - так и играем час одно, час другое. Зато интересно, когда на разных инструментах разбираются одинаковые произведения (например дет.альбом Чайковского или Баха) здесь как раз ребенок и понимает, что выразительность произведения достигается разной техникой (сила удара-работа мехом) и в дальнейшем сам подбирает инструмент под конкретное произведение - очень интересно!
Возможно, что человек рождается предрасположенным к определенному инструменту - нам аккордеон дается на порядок легче фано. И игра органичнее, естественнее... 
Кстати, по поводу "хилой левой", здесь тоже засада: при игре на фано - приходится бороться с более мощным звуком левой "раскачанной" руки. Обычно тема звучит в правой, а левая, из-за меха, играет сильнее и гремит как лягушонка в коробчонке)
SashHen писал:


> Просто так повелось, это, как с английским языком - ничего гениального, просто исторически сложилось...


С английским и роялем - это Вы верно подметили 

SashHen писал:


> "Колотят" так, что клавиши разлетаются)
> 
> 
> Мне кажется, это не есть хорошо.



Чего уж хорошего! Мы один раз палец вывихнули, другие детки пальчики в кровь разбивали И глиссандо на рояле куда тяжелее аккордеонного дается... Такой инструмент!


----------



## SashHen (16 Ноя 2011)

dellwig писал:


> Потому-то и хорошо одновременно их осваивать Хотя, конечно, тяжело бывает...



Да, согласен, вообще, у вас неплохо процесс поставлен, молодцы!


----------



## dellwig (17 Ноя 2011)

SashHen писал:


> у вас неплохо процесс поставлен,


За все огромное спасибо нашим преподавателям - за их понимание, терпение и за огромную, бескорыстную любовь к своим ученикам! 
И хочу воспользоваться случаем, чтобы поблагодарить всех преподавателей музыкальных школ - такого количества плохо исполняемой музыки, наверное никто в мире больше не слышит) но вы все равно трудитесь и оптимизма не теряете - спасибо вам!


----------



## nikolia (3 Июл 2012)

Я пошёл с 6-ти лет но первый год не занимался а развивал ритмику и учитель старался меня научить упражнению , чтобы сравнивать речь со звучанием инстпумента (баяна в д.с.) , ну и ритмика конечно.


----------

